# My receiver doesn't like the htpc



## jedispork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a onkyo 606 receiver and it does not like my htpc. At first I was using dvi out with hdmi adapter and optical audio. I was able to setup the receiver so that it routed the optical audio to that input. I would get weird audio drop outs. However if I unplugged the video to the receiver the audio drop outs no longer happened. 

I sprung for a new video card with hdmi. No more audio drop outs however now I'm having issues with video drop outs (black screen) ! I find the only thing that works right is to output the htpc directly to the tv and run the audio to the receiver. My receiver seems to work fine with all other devices. Is it possible that my receiver is finicky about the htpc signal? 

thanks

Edit: Did some reading about my receiver. Apparently they are very quirky and need to be unplugged once and a while. I did this and so far its working.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I had the same problem with my Pioneer Elite SC-05 and continue to have it with my new Onkyo TX-NR1007. I think it's a keep alive handshake problem.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The HDCP handshake problem is well known with many brands of receivers. There is no way to really fix the problem either and is one reason many hate HDMI and DVI connections but its the way its going and we as a consumer have to deal with it.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, many don't know that HDCP stands for *H*igh *D*efinition *C*opy *P*rotection. This whole move to digital video has little to do with higher definition video for the consumer, it's about COPY PROTECTION for the media producers! It's all about controlling the signal, baby! That consumers are having real problems because of it is just their hard luck!

Now if you'll excuse me I have to try and remember the combination for the lock on my coffee container so I can have a cup... :sneeky:


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

If it bothers you too much, you could by-pass the receiver and send the video directly to the TV. It makes things a bit more difficult, but you won't ever have video issues.


----------



## rmalak (Apr 10, 2010)

That's weird. I have the TX-SR706 and I have not had any issues with my HTPC. Sounds to me like it's a setting that's off in your receiver. Also might be a bad cable since it only has issues when you try to send video and audio over the same cable. I'm sorry I'm not much help but I would be glad to try answer any questions you have.


----------



## jedispork (Jan 21, 2010)

so far so good. I was also having issues accessing the setup screen on my receiver. I read a suggestion on another forum to unplug it for a while and oddly everything seems to work fine now. 

If it acts up again I might have to start sending video direct to the display.


----------

